# Prayers for a forum members wife.



## mattech (Jan 8, 2016)

Just got word that Lagrange Dave's wife was admitted into the ICU. He has asked that well all say a prayer.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 8, 2016)

Prayers for you and the misses, Dave.


----------



## K80 (Jan 8, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Prayers for you and the misses, Dave.



^^^ x2


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 8, 2016)

prayers for you and your wife


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 8, 2016)

My Prayers are being sent up right now for my friend, Dave and his wife.


----------



## one hogman (Jan 8, 2016)

prayers sent for Dave's Wife


----------



## riverbank (Jan 8, 2016)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 9, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Jan 9, 2016)

our prayers too!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Heard she was able to go home tonight.. Awesome news


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 12, 2016)

praying!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone, prayer works, I just got her home.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 13, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Thanks everyone, prayer works, I just got her home.



wonderful news , I hope she heals up quick ....


----------

